# My Bicentennial Freedom Train



## JDman

Hi All
1st post. Earlier this year, I decided to model the Freedom Train. I've been picking at it slowly but surely and I've still got a ways to go. Oh, and BTW, I have no layout yet Just modeling the train at this point, but I'd love some feedback. Pics of my work so far and more background tomorrow. Just wanted to say "Hi" tonight. We've got some serious thunderboomers coming in tonight, or I'd show some now. Don't want to blow anything. G'night.

Jeff


----------



## JDman

Well, storm's blown through so I can get my 1st pics up before bed.

My prototype will be the Freedom Train on it's visit to Rochester, NY in May of 1975. I was only 4 at the time, so I don't remember much, but my Grandfather LOVED trains, so I was actually there twice that week. It was displayed in the Genesee Valley Regional Market and we were one of the early visits (8th/9th).

My first pic will be unique to most modeling the Freedom Train because we were early. AFT Aux1 was still in primer as it was here. It would not get it's 1st version of the blue paint job until Ohio, where it went next.

My base is a Tenshodo 4-8-2 Mohawk tender










I scraped out all the "coal", primed it, and custom made a brass cover. 










Complete!! 

Here's a pic of me and Grandma, you can just see the front of the Auxiliary tender.










I have other pics, but they aren't mine and although they can be found on the web, I'm not sure if I can use them.

So 1 down. As I mentioned, a few are done already and more pics will follow. They are in no particular order, just what I can afford and find first. I'll put up a couple tomorrow since it's appropriate for Memorial Day. Enjoy

Jeff


----------



## JDman

Here's another set of pics before I get in to the cars I'm working on. For those familiar with the AFT, there were 3 flat cars that carried all the wagons for power supplies, tickets, concessions etc...They also carried a Blazer and a forklift that pulled the wagons into place. There was also an audio/visual van. 

The audio visual van was just a repainted Atlas delivery van. I forgot to take "before" shots.

The Blazer was from Trident










Stripped it, repainted and weathered

The Wiking forklift before I got my mitts on it











And the 3 of them together.....











Hope you like


----------



## Railroadinovations

*Imagination Station Kids on Track 4449 AFT*

We run the American freedom Train (G scale) on our kids program layout. Here is a photo or two of the locomotive and helper. I think it is great that someone takes an interest in this train because of what it stands for. I rode on it as a kid and in the cab as well. I have to say when kids operate our layout and trains it is the most requested train. Good luck with your venture and please put up photos as your work progresses. Thanks! Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track E. Helena, MT


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeff,

Great work on the work crew cars. That fork lift looks spectacular with its repaint. How did you make the roll cage?

How are you doiing the AFT logos? Custom decals?

The Blazer needs a car wash! 

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## JDman

Railroadinovations said:


> We run the American freedom Train (G scale) on our kids program layout. Here is a photo or two of the locomotive and helper. I think it is great that someone takes an interest in this train because of what it stands for. I rode on it as a kid and in the cab as well. I have to say when kids operate our layout and trains it is the most requested train. Good luck with your venture and please put up photos as your work progresses. Thanks! Ken c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track E. Helena, MT



Ken, thanks for the words of encouragement. I've had a ton of fun on this project. I can see why the kids would gravitate towards that train. It's a monster...and you can't beat the colors!! Mine will have the T1 pulling it though as the rails on the eastern parts of the trip would not have accommodated the size of 4449. More pics definitely coming.


----------



## JDman

tjcruiser said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Great work on the work crew cars. That fork lift looks spectacular with its repaint. How did you make the roll cage?
> 
> How are you doiing the AFT logos? Custom decals?
> 
> The Blazer needs a car wash!
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> TJ



TJ
The roll cage is a paper clip and the top is cut from the window netting of a 1/24 Nascar model










The decals are custom, but not by me. I bought them from Accuen. Todd's a stickler for detail and they work great.

No car wash for the Blazer. It's a workin' mans truck! There's gonna be a little muck and dust on everything. Hopefully it's subtle enough to look real.


Sorry for my lousy pics. I really need to read the manual on this camera:laugh:


----------



## JDman

Car 202- The "Pie" Car

Starting with a BCW kit #220. I've cut out the doors with the bar-style windows and made a door with the correct centered window. Easy mod











Next shot with the model mostly complete and primed. Added custom roof vents.











New coat of white










Decals applied, shades added, and a little weathering. I just need to adjust the height of the trucks, replace with the correct 36" wheels, and get some grab bars on it.










So far, so good. Car 201 is next.


----------



## JDman

Next victim.....











If I'm not mistaken, this guy is a dead-nuts match for Sleeper 201- no mods, just a repaint in red, white and blue!! That's luck for a project like this, although I'm not afraid of hacking up a perfectly good car to get my results if need be.

Primer










Done











And 201/202 in line










If you know anything about the AFT, you may know the car that's sneak-peaked there on the right. Any guesses?

Thanks for looking!!

Jeff


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeff,

Love it! Looking great. I like the way you're working from real photos, too.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

The American Freedom Train car! 

(The original was just called Freedom Train.)

In 1973, to promote the idea of an "American Freedom Train", this car was painted white 
with a blue roof and a wide red stripe across the window area -- and was the first car ever lettered "American Freedom Train". 

In 1975 it did, in fact, see service as part of the AFT.

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## JDman

And the winner is.....big Ed. For that, you win nothing :laugh:

We (Rochester) were fortunate in that, again since we were a VERY early stop on this tour, we were one of the few privileged enough to see this car in the train before it left. Like the aux tender being in primer only, my model will be a little unique from most layouts featuring the AFT because I can include this car and be prototypically correct.

Thanks big Ed for the background info. Here it is, the original car 200, Splendid Spirit










This one started out as a Bachmann Spectrum HW Santa Fe Observation car. It was the first car I did, and I didn't document much, so here are just a few fun pics of how it turned out. In Rochester, it was the 1st car after the aux tender (and it was running with the observation deck forward). It was displayed with 40 and 41 right behind.





































Custom modifications I made on Splendid Spirit were the arial antenna, the louver things, and the little drape hanging from the observation roof (feeling a little silly not knowing the technical names, but you get the jist) 

I still need a couple pieces of trim for the roof before I'm totally satisfied.


----------



## Big Ed

The original Freedom Train was an Alco PA-1 #1776









Right Mister Bob? (Shaygetz):thumbsup:

Bobs work, http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2009/12/lionel-ho-scale-alco-fa-in-american.html









*This engine carried the train FIRST through New England, Reading T-1, a 4-8-4, number 2101
*









*

THE ORIGINAL - Southern Pacific #4449, a semi streamlined GS-4 built for speed, she covered about 75% of the entire tour. 
*








*




Texas Pacific, Texas Type #2104 carried the flag through the Southwest. She also has made a journey or two to Jacksonville on other occasions. *


----------



## JDman

Hi Fellow Modelers

I have a couple new pics for the people checking out the thread...something fresh to look at. They are just workbench shots as I work on car 205. Enjoy!










Another look at what's done. 205 sits 90% complete up front











A WIP-Car 30 is done, 31 needs a few touches, starting the mods on 32











Taking apart the Lionel cars and making the shadow boxes on car 101


My "other" project taking up what little money I have: The "General" and her W&A train from the Great Locomotive Chase











Back to the Man-Cave. 205 needs curtains!


----------



## JDman

Change of plans. No curtains just yet. At first I was content with the HO Lionel 205 as-is with minor updates: modeling the roof vents, cutting off the existing skirting (or whatever) on the under roof of the observation deck, new paint, etc..but one thing stuck in my craw. The Lionel car has a flush front. Since the real 205 is a modified coach, it should have a rounded roof like 203 & 204. I'm using BCW kits for those 2 cars, which are pretty accurate, which leaves me with 2 choices: scrap what I have, buy another BCW kit and mod an observation deck or mod the front end and roof of the Lionel car.

Guess what won?

















I love Dremel!

Here's 204 on the bench, pre-numbers.











I should be getting future 203 in the mail in a couple days. My goal is to get 200 (generator car 200, not Splendid Spirit 200), 201, 202, 203, 204, and 205 completely done before summer's over before I have to take a break to start replacing the train coffer.


----------



## JDman

I've cleaned up the front of 205. I took about 3/16" off the sides and the bottom to accommodate the new, rounded front end.




















This is what it will look like with the correct front. I'm happy I decided to do the switch (for accuracy sake), but I really wish I did it before paint. It's a pain to try and not ruin anything. 











So here's the bench now: New front getting primed, 204 getting windows, and 203 getting built. Not looking forward to the roof mod, so I'm blowing it off as long as possible :laugh:











Thanks for looking.


----------



## tjcruiser

JD,

Sorry if you've already answered this, but how are you creating the star silhouettes on the side? I see that you're painting the red and blue stripes, but how do you create the star "blanks" in the process? Are those taped off during the paint?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*reference material for the AFT*

Very nice work JDman. What are you using as references, other than your grandfathers pictures? Happy Fathers Day, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDman

Hi John
I _wish_ I was using my own pics! We've only uncovered 3 so far. I do believe he had to have taken more, but they haven't turned up yet. Even still, I doubt there are pictures of all 20-some cars and they would only be from the engineers right. They are more inspiration than reference.

To get more info, I go to http://www.freedomtrain.org/american-freedom-train-home.htm (They were cool enough to give me an "official" spot in "Galleries" to document my project, but it's a little behind from this site). I also belong to the Freedom Train Yahoo Group. Between the 2 sites, I have everything I need, and a forum to ask the experts what I don't know.


And TJ, the stars/stripes are decals. I know I've got the red and blue paint jars there, but they were primarily for the forklift and Splendid Spirit..and touch up work or course.

Anyway, keep the comments and questions coming. And all the Father's out there, have a great day!
Jeff


----------



## JohnAP

*thanks for inspiring a new project*

Thanks Jeff. I was born in Rochester, but we moved out to the country in the late 60s. In 1975, I was on the left coast working on my first full year in the Navy. I have the bachmann version of the AFT engine, but as yet none of the other cars to go with it. You make it look easy enough even I could do it! LOL. Thanks again!


----------



## gc53dfgc

JDman said:


> Hi Fellow Modelers
> 
> 
> 
> My "other" project taking up what little money I have: The "General" and her W&A train from the Great Locomotive Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Man-Cave. 205 needs curtains!


Where did you get those stunning boxcars and those nice old time passenger cars? I am looking to get cars from that kind of time period and was wondering if you just bought those and weathered them or if they were custom built. Also what engine are you using that has that nice tender. Looks like a nice engine to own.


----------



## JDman

The box cars are kits from Bill's Train Shop. I've built, painted and weathered them myself. They still need a couple things of course: the trucks need to be built and painted, I still need to glue the ladders on the last 2, bumpers etc...You want something Civil War era, that's the place.

The engine is just a Tyco/Mantua General











Obviously the fake wood has been removed from the tender and replaced with twigs from my back yard. It was stripped down, repainted, and decaled. The engine is under construction and will have a light and hopefully smoke. I have a parted out one behind it, you can barely see it in the photo, but that one has the spoked wheels and not the solid ones. It will be repainted to match this O scale beauty from SMR. It won't be as detailed, but the colors will match (again hopefully)











The passenger cars are Con-Cor (v&T I think). The plastic rails have been shaved and replaced with metal ones. Plastic truck replaced with metal. They've been repainted the correct Straw Yellow and Vermillion. Decals from Microscale. I wish I could tell you what roofs they were. I bought a part lot and hoped they would work. They did. They also have the link and pin couplers.

Anyway,hope that helps. Thanks for the compliments. It was the Disney movie that got me back into trains. The problem is now I'm so focused on the AFT and the fact I have no layout to run it on, the W&A may have to go once it's done. Not sure yet, but it's been on the backburner for a few months.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Jeff, Your work is super and if you don't mind when you have time maybe you can email the photos as you go of each car and the train to me at one of the two addresses listed here. ([email protected] or [email protected]) I was a passenger as a child on the American Freedom Train and the locomotive and this train brings back memories. I have a G scale model of the MTH train but the cars are all coaches and are incorrect. At least the locomotive and sound are correct though. If you ever sell this set for some reason look me up first and we will add it to our HO set up for our kids program as a history lesson. It will also never be sold again and end up in a museum with our programs other items, never to be resold, under contract for families to enjoy for good should anything happen to us. I am glad someone has taken an interst in this train as it is the most important train in U.S. history. Thanks and keep up the good work and incidently I know what kind of work is involved as I have 400 hrs. in our new HO layout.
Sincerely, Kenneth Mathews c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track Model Railroad and Safety Program


----------



## franko70

Very nice work! Especially love the American Freedom Train photos


----------



## JDman

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. As we get deeper into fall, I'm getting excited to start work on this again as the childrens fall commitments start to end. I'm also gathering some stuff to start a CSX line (that's who runs through town).

Ken, the train has ALOT of work to go. As I moved things around in my man-cave, I have to see what car(s) if any are complete to my satisfaction. I can't ever see selling it, but I would very much like to have it used as an educational thing if anybody around here would work with me. But like I said, that's a little far off, so until then please keep checking in for progress. The compliments are inspiring.

Jeff


----------



## twomainliner

:thumbsup:Sick..


----------



## Jdman1

Hi All (Again). Been a few years. Figured I'd just as well keep going in here rather than starting new. While the project most certainly got put on the backburner (Life) and borderline ended...circumstances now favor getting cracking on it a second time. Unfortunately, most of what had been pictured back in the day has been purged, but with all the time passed, I have done some slightly better research and have become a slightly better modeller.

I'm hoping to execute the same crazy vision I had back in what...2011 (geesh), but actually do it this time. Hopefully you'll enjoy it. This is a fantastic train. The fact there isn't a licensed HO version of the whole thing is ridiculous. So lets pretend the first 2 pages don't exist, which won't be hard, and welcome to my new version of the 1975 V1 Freedom Train as seen displayed in Rochester in early May.

My first complete car this time was once again 201. As mentioned before, I don't think there's a thing I needed to modify as the Walthers car is very true to prototype. Pretty easy. I did use a different base car this time. The original 4-4-2 was a Southern Pacific, so I bought an SP model to convert as opposed to the NYC one I used last time:









The following is an actual image from Rochester, Genesee Valley Regional Market:









Car 1 of 26...Done!









I'm guessing most folks on here are more skilled and patient than I am, but I'd be happy to answer any questions I can in case any new people are wondering about parts or techniques. Thanks for looking. Off to work on 202,


----------

